# Can't find the remote code for my soundbar =(



## dimacbka (11 mo ago)

I have a soundbar whose company is not in the list (Promate). It comes with a remote control. How can I find out what code this soundbar can have?
The soundbar is connected to the TV via optical. There is no ARC on TV.
Or maybe you can somehow do a search for codes?


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Maybe this will help?

Search for a code to control the volume on your A/V or stereo receiver

1. Cover the end of the TiVo remote control with your hand.
2. Hold down the *TiVo* and *Mute* buttons simultaneously until the red (or amber) light on the remote control remains on.
3. Remove your hand from the end of the TiVo remote control.
4. Enter code *1999*.
5. After you enter the code, the red (or amber) light will flash three times and then remain on.
6. Press *Channel Up* once every two seconds. This will test hundreds of codes, one by one. *Do not go any faster than this* or you may skip over a code that works.


----------



## dimacbka (11 mo ago)

Jolt said:


> Maybe this will help?
> 
> Search for a code to control the volume on your A/V or stereo receiver
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll try it today after work.

Tell me, when I press the channel up, will my soundbar be turned off / on, or will the sound be louder / quieter?


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

I cant remember. I think it might turn it off. So make sure it is on when you start.


----------



## sakaike (Jan 22, 2002)

Is there a similar technique I could use to find the remote code for my old NEC plasma TV? I have tried virtually all the brands in the remote set-up routine provided by TiVo, and none work. TIA!


----------

